# 1120



## oz76 (Sep 17, 2008)

I have found a tractor that I would like to purchase. Its a overseas tractor i believe. The problem with it is the transmission. The high low gear is gone. Is there anyone that can tell me what I need or better yet where to find it. 


thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds to me like the HLR (High/Low/Reverse) pack has either blown an o-ring or one of the range clutch packs has seized up. This will likely require that the engine be removed to pull out the HLR to work on it. I did one on a Deere 450C dozer MANY years ago. They are NOT fun to work on and some special tools are required or you will have to make them out of some wrenchs that must me bent to get at the bolt on the bottom side of the flange that holds the HLR pack in the transmission. 

The 1120 is probably near about 40 years old. If you are doing the work and have the tools and shop, this might be a neat tractor to bring back to life but not if you are paying someone else. 

Is this 1120 the agricultural or industrial version?


----------



## oz76 (Sep 17, 2008)

Its an ag machine. I will get some pics of the part that is in question. Thanks for the help.


----------

